# cfls



## Dankels00 (Dec 1, 2006)

so i went to home depot and found warm white, daylight, soft white, and bright white cfls, i figure i need 4 bulbs for the space im using, i got two daylight but wasnt sure which other i should get. any ideas?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2006)

Dankels00 said:
			
		

> so i went to home depot and found warm white, daylight, soft white, and bright white cfls, i figure i need 4 bulbs for the space im using, i got two daylight but wasnt sure which other i should get. any ideas?


*Whats up Dankels00. Are you using these for flower or veg or both? Didn't they have any cool white bulbs? *


----------



## Dankels00 (Dec 2, 2006)

nope no cool white, they had the tubes but not cfls i plan on using them to veg 3 mothers and 6 clones


----------



## Dankels00 (Dec 5, 2006)

anybody out there?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 9, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Color_temp2.png  I hope this helps.


----------

